
“Lenovo Fingerprint Manager Pro … contains a hard-coded password” - taspeotis
https://support.lenovo.com/au/en/product_security/len-15999
======
qubex
Stuff like this just boggles the mind. It's difficult to even think of it in
terms of “plausible deniability”. It's either software engineering of the most
starkly incompetent kind, product management of the most starkly incompetent
kind, or exfiltration mechanism implementation of the most starkly incompetent
kind (or some starkly incompetent combination of the three).

------
tinus_hn
This story has been submitted a few times this week with different URLs, for
instance:

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/01/lenov...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/01/lenovo-fixes-hard-coded-password-and-weak-crypto-in-
fingerprint-manager/)

